# Hey Florida Haunters!



## perdidoman

I'm in Pensacola, how far west of Orlando are you talking?
I wise I was closer, the one in St A sound cool also.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Hey there Im in Florida, but I am fairly new here. What is a make and take. I'm intrigued


----------



## IshWitch

Spookilicious mama said:


> Hey there Im in Florida, but I am fairly new here. What is a make and take. I'm intrigued


A make and take is where everyone gets together to learn how to make something (usually a parts list is provided beforehand so you know what to bring) and someone teaches it to the group. You make the thing/prop/etc. and then take it home.

It is a lot of fun. A bunch of us Florida Haunters have gotten together and made a trashcan trauma, papier mache stones, tomato cage monsters and hacked a Boris skull. 

Everyone is welcome to join us. We even started a website to keep in touch and to organize get togethers. We are having a Beach Weekend get together in St. Augustine in June. Check it out at www.floridahaunters.com under the Make And Take section. I bring any newbie at the M&T a tomato cage and show them how to make a monster prop. 

Hey Perdidoman, I know Linda was trying to organize a Panhandle group, with pcola that would be a good start. Why don't you drop her a PM on the FH site. I know she and her hubby would be interested.

Val


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Thanks ishwitch, I might try and go to the St Augustine one. i love St. Augustine. I would love to learn how to make something new as well. keep me posted please.


----------



## perdidoman

Thanks ishwitch, We at the State Park (Big Lagoon) pay Linda and her hubby to help out with the haunt (Creatures of the Big Lagoon). I'll ask her about a M&T.


----------



## IshWitch

Spookilicious mama said:


> Thanks ishwitch, I might try and go to the St Augustine one. i love St. Augustine. I would love to learn how to make something new as well. keep me posted please.


That would be great if you could join us for the beach getaway! 
We aren't doing a M&T there but I was going to ask if anyone would like to do a small show and tell just for fun.

Add yourself to the Florida Haunters and post us a member intro. And don't forget to add your haunt to the Haunt Location section!

Val


----------



## IshWitch

perdidoman said:


> Thanks ishwitch, We at the State Park (Big Lagoon) pay Linda and her hubby to help out with the haunt (Creatures of the Big Lagoon). I'll ask her about a M&T.


Duh! I'd forgotten about Big Lagoon!
LOL
I bet you guys could get a bunch of your volunteers into a M&T. Not to mention haunters from Alabama and Louisiana. 

I've seen video of your event, it is so cool. You guys really do a great job. I wish I had Linda and Russell's storage space! LOL


----------



## perdidoman

It is all about storage and they do have the space. I'm the VP of friends and just put in a request to have a storage unit (building) at the park, I was thinking around 12X24 maybe large for the friends owned props for Halloween. We already have one for our Xmas stuff.


----------



## IshWitch

That a great idea! Besides, Christmas decorations are generally much smaller and easier to pack up than halloween decorations.


----------



## IshWitch

Okay!
The prop is leaning toward a Leerer. It is an awesome prop inspired by the IN/OH group!

You can find more info about the M&T here:
http://floridahaunters.com/forum/YaBB.pl?num=1207676474
The site is possibly at Ghostess' or at the park in my town here. So if anyone wants to host please let us know before a decision is set. 

All Floridians (and anybody else who happens to be "in town") is invited!


----------



## IshWitch

I'm also saving up fleece (from my work) for use to make a Wolf out of a Christmas Deer, just like/and inspired by the NJ make and takers!

If you're interested in this project let me know so I can have enough fleece.


----------



## jimmykol

i like the inverness idea thats a great central location


----------



## IshWitch

Where are you located jimmykol?

Seems we have a lot of westcoast haunters! It is so cool!
I just wish we could attract more from Orlando and the more central part of the state. 

Have you checked out the florida website? We are planning a make 'n take for late July and I'd like to get people to carpool, I have a van that holds 6-7, it would be a great way to save on the cost of gas.


----------



## IshWitch

Well got back last night from our Florida Haunter's Beach weekend and what a RIOT!

We had the best time! 
Of course I got sunburned, but that's what I get for being so fair skinned. 
Unfortunately the gas prices kept several people away, but we had 6 members with families come to the beach and 5 members with their spouses go on the ghost hunt and learned lots about the town's history and got thousands of pics. If you want to check them out, just pop into floridahaunters for a looksee! 

I think everyone is really geared up to get together again now! I can't wait for the July M&T!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Hey Ishwitch, I think you pmd me about this but when I went to the Florida Haunters website it doesnt open up all the way. When it opens only a part of the page I can see and There is no arrow for me to scroll down. Im not sure whats wrong. I would love to see this site but this happens everytime I go. Let me know if you know what I am doing wrong. Sounds like you guys had a blast. Wish I could have been there. Would love to meet some Fellow Florida Haunters


----------



## IshWitch

That is the same thing that happens on Hubby's computer when I use it!
Wow! I thought it was just something to do with his screen because of his gaming (total Call Of Duty addict  ) but apparently it must be some format setting for the screen. Hubby said Ghostess can make it automatically reformat to fit the screen but it needs to work with both Firefox and Explorer. I'll pass this on so that she is aware, I'm sure she isn't, but in the mean time try this:

Florida Haunters Forum - Index

Sorry about the problems, I just blew it off knowing Hubby has all kinds of strange things on his comp/monitor and since he has to access his comp at work and double check x-rays and stuff on it at home when he is on call, I didn't think it could be happening to others. I feel kinda bad for not mentioning it to anyone!

Hope to get to see you soon, we have a make 'n take planned for July at Ghostess' house. 
Thanks for pointing out this problem, I hope it isn't happening to often. That would suk.

Val


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Thanks ishwitch. I went to the site it is awesome. Its going to take me a while to learn how to navigate myself around but I will try when I have time. I love that there is a site dedicated to Florida Haunters. Let me know if the problem is fixed. Thanks again for helping me out.


----------



## IshWitch

Fangtastic!

So glad you made it! LOL
I'm sure Ghostess will get it straightened out. Like I said, I hope this hasn't stopped a lot of people from joining. 

It really is nice to be able to have something "local" as well as (inter)national like here and hauntforum and HalloweenL amongst others. Especially when we have serious needs dealing with weather issues. Our haunts really need to stand up to the elements! So it is great to hear other Floridian's tips on how they make their stuff.

Plus the M&T's are fun and really handy when it comes to making something that might need someone there to walk you thru' it. I just wish our state wasn't so spread out, makes it tough for those in Miami and the panhandle. I look forward to the day that they start their own local M&T's and we cover the state!


----------



## Ghostess

Is it the website y'all are having trouble with, or the forum?


----------



## IshWitch

Hey G, hubby pm'd you there with a fix. He looked at the code and saw some changes you can make to fix it. You have to access it. He hasn't done a website in ages and it was cute watching it come back to him and the creative juices flowing! He also was saying there are lots of tweaks he can see that you could do to make it even better!
 
He can write them from scrap, looks like gobbledygook to me, but he is awesome!


----------



## Ghostess

Thanks Val!


----------



## Ghostess

I adjusted some settings on the site, and tested them on all 3 PCs here at the house and everything seems to be working fine. Hopefully they'll work for y'all too...lol


----------

